# Need help with a White GT180; Neighbors tractor broke down



## dryhter (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey everyone,
My neighbor down the street said I could have his Early-mid 90's White GT180 if I can can get it out of her Garage. Apparently a transmission problem, stopped running while cutting his lawn, somehow he got it put back in the garage. Tractor is in good shape, mower looks brand new, new battery and 18hp B/S twin engine runs strong. Not real familiar with Garden Tractors in general have always used a Dixon ZTR, but I thought it might be nice to have a real tractor for the yard work.
So, where and how do I start trouble shooting this problem or should I just haul it to the Junk yard for scrap?
Thanks,
Dave
PS, I will post pictures if this turns into a project!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No! Save it! First off, what type of tranny does it have?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If it is a hydrostatic transmission, it could be low fluid, a bad drive belt/pulley, or a damaged pump/wheel motor. If its a manual transmission, it could be a belt, or the shift fingers in the transmission could have broken off. They are pretty easy to replace, though you will have to remove/disassemble the transmission to do it.


----------



## dryhter (Jul 16, 2011)

The tractor is a 1990 White model# 140-846h190. I believe it was mfg. by MTD here is a link to available manualsPDF Manual Web Archive
I think I have found the problem to be the disc brake which I understand has a tendency to freeze up. I am in the process of taking off the tire/rim to get access to it, but it ain't easy. 
Dave


----------



## dryhter (Jul 16, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> No! Save it! First off, what type of tranny does it have?


In the literature it was called a Cruise Matic ( TM ) It is not a hydromatic it uses the wider belt and a variable speed pulley or variable pitch
Dave 
Got some pics a carpenter's wheel puller and then some of the disc brake and pieces


----------



## dryhter (Jul 16, 2011)

more pictures


----------

